# Schecter Hellraiser C-9 Debuted on Schecter's Site



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 22, 2014)

Here we are guys. 

I'm sure some of you saw the teaser on Schecter's Facebook the other day for NAMM 2014.

This new 9-string model does indeed appear to cater to the trend of many extended range metal players wanting more and more AND MORE strings.
(Why is it that I can see so many kids, who've been playing for a very minimal amount of time, hopping on these things are going crazy?  )

2014 : Hellraiser C-9

However, specs on this thing aren't exactly my favorite. The fact that it is a bolt-on, as opposed to a neck-through or set-neck (which is standard on Hellraisers) really weirds me out. (Way to cut corners Schecter. Usually they reserve bolt-on necks for the lower-end models.) Neck profile measurements seem questionable (20-22 inches?). And the 28" scale length is nice, but you'd still probably have to up the gauge of the lowest string to keep it nice and tight. (Or go up to a 30" length MINIMUM).

So, I must say that I shall pass on the new Hellraiser C-9. (If this was an SLS model, an ATX model, or a new Hybrid model, I would most certainly be all over it. But the regular Hellraiser line are not my cup o' tea at the moment.)


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 22, 2014)

28'' is friggin' short for a 9 string, in my opinion. 29.5'' at least, especially since we all know it's only a matter of seconds before the world decides it's not low enough and people start tuning them down.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 22, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> 28'' is friggin' short for a 9 string, in my opinion. 29.5'' at least, especially since we all know it's only a matter of seconds before the world decides it's not low enough and people start tuning them down.



That length + narrow fretboard = 9th string flubbing and constantly hitting the 8th string. That's one of my worries.


----------



## 7stg (Jan 22, 2014)

The scale length is at least 2 inches too short for a low C#1.  Inharmonicity is the problem - the degree to which the overtones are out of tune with the fundamental. Short scale lengths increase inharmonicity which make low notes sound like mud. This is increasingly important with low tunings. Multi-scale is nice with ERG so that the high strings can still be short while extending the scale length for the low strings. Same goes for the Ibanez RG9 which also has a 28 inch scale. 

It looks like an Agile 930 or 92730 is the way to go.


----------



## Jacobine (Jan 22, 2014)

I like how people STILL dont like schecter's choice in length. They finally lengthen the 8s and then botch the 9. That being said I thought they ditched abalone and the crosses for 2014?


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 22, 2014)

Jacobine said:


> I thought they ditched abalone and the crosses for 2014?









(Totally stole that from JazzHands, but it fit perfectly)


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 22, 2014)

Jacobine said:


> That being said I thought they ditched abalone and the crosses for 2014?



Only for the SLS and new Hybrid Hellraisers.

The standard Hellraiser models (like this, a standard Hellraiser C-whatever) will always have all the abalone and inlays and gaudy stuff. - Another reason why I'll avoid this. Neck measurements are weird in my opinion (not sure if I said this in my original post or not). - If this was a SLS, or ATX, or Hybrid, I'd be wayyyyyy more interested.


----------



## Valennic (Jan 22, 2014)

.... all of your shit. Pay attention to how the bitch is strung.

THEY STRUNG IT ....ING RIGHT. THE STRING GAUGES MAKE A RELATIVE AMOUNT OF ACTUAL ....ING SENSE FOR ONCE.

.009/.012/.016/.026/.036/.046/.064/.080/.090


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2014)

Jacobine said:


> That being said I thought they ditched abalone and the crosses for 2014?



They didn't, they just introduced only like 3 models with abalone. 

I wish they did this as an SLS or an ATX instead. Would have been quite a bit better.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 23, 2014)

Valennic said:


> .009/.012/.016/.026/.036/.046/.064/.080/.090



Reasonable stock strings; a first in the ERG community  

I totally could have seen them go with the 8 string super light set (9-65) and add an 80 for the C# and expect that to work  after all, big-number gauges are scary!


----------



## abandonist (Jan 23, 2014)

Here it is. The beginning of the end.

Extended range guitars are about to jump the shark in a horrid way.

Massive crash. Huge fireball. No survivors.


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 23, 2014)

It just looks so gaudy, doesn't it?


----------



## stuglue (Jan 23, 2014)

hmmm, i'm a bit cynical about this one. I'd personally like to tune it like this

F#,B,E,A,D,G,B,E,A

However without a fanned fret layout there's no way i'd get high A on a 28"
I'd like to play on it just to see how it feels


----------



## stuglue (Jan 23, 2014)

just realised i bet they don't release a lefty version


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 23, 2014)

stuglue said:


> just realised i bet they don't release a lefty version



Why not? They made an RG8L.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jan 23, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> Why not? They made an RG8L.



Pretty sure that was Ibanez.


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 23, 2014)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> Pretty sure that was Ibanez.



This is what happens when I spend all day in two threads, both about 9 strings coming out at NAMM.


----------



## ERGonomic (Jan 23, 2014)

Has anyone heard or have a sound link to EMG 909?


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not even confident the string gauges are right. Better than usual, but the tensions are all over the place. a .046" on the 6th for E is waaaay tighter than a .090" on the 9th for C#. Of course, who knows how it is "supposed" to be tuned, but it is all over the place, tension-wise, in standard.

I personally feel like when the dust settles 9 strings are going to be fanned 27-30". 8s work straight at 27ish inches, but I just don't see how you can do an effective 9 (in standard) without fanned frets.


----------



## Valennic (Jan 23, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I'm not even confident the string gauges are right. Better than usual, but the tensions are all over the place. a .046" on the 6th for E is waaaay tighter than a .090" on the 9th for C#. Of course, who knows how it is "supposed" to be tuned, but it is all over the place, tension-wise, in standard.
> 
> I personally feel like when the dust settles 9 strings are going to be fanned 27-30". 8s work straight at 27ish inches, but I just don't see how you can do an effective 9 (in standard) without fanned frets.



It's still better than just about every stock 8 string set out there . They all come with .54s for the E and a .74 for the F#. So as far as I'm concerned, them getting like, one string wrong out of nine, that one being the .90, I'm okay with that. Hell I'm not even sure what the hell that gauge should be. If I had to guess, a comparable tension to a .64 in B, it would need to be about a .105? I dunno. Fuket.


----------



## Necris (Jan 23, 2014)

28" Scale doesn't bother me one bit; just like 25.5 didn't bother me on early 8 strings. I'd replace the strings anyway if I bought one so that's a moot point. However, I won't be buying one because it looks just as cheap and gaudy as every other Hellraiser.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 23, 2014)

DAMN! Schecters website must be being hit HARD. Can't get onto it without timing out to see pics of this beaut. I need to know if its an Ibby, a Schecter, a Legator, or an Agile I should be lusting after this year.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 23, 2014)

oh yes, cherry and abalone


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks like the guitar IS set neck.Schecter's bolt on is way different than that


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jan 23, 2014)

The specs on the Schecter site say it's a bolt-on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

Could be a typo.  The site isn't finished yet, it looks like. We'll find out tomorrow/today.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm calling it! NAMM 2015, the 10-string guitar makes it's mainstream kick/debut!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 23, 2014)

Nah. It's been 7 years since the RG2228, if the big companies ever do release a 10-string I wouldn't expect it for another 5 years minimum.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 23, 2014)

Preacher said:


> DAMN! Schecters website must be being hit HARD. Can't get onto it without timing out to see pics of this beaut.



Totally! All 11 of us potential 9 string buyers are checking it out simultaneously!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

Yup, looks like a set-neck.


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2014)

there's also the (very) expensive version


----------



## Winspear (Jan 23, 2014)

Valennic said:


> .... all of your shit. Pay attention to how the bitch is strung.
> 
> THEY STRUNG IT ....ING RIGHT. THE STRING GAUGES MAKE A RELATIVE AMOUNT OF ACTUAL ....ING SENSE FOR ONCE.
> 
> .009/.012/.016/.026/.036/.046/.064/.080/.090



len 28
e2 .046 danw == 21.08#
b1 .064 danw == 23.21#
f1# .080 danw == 19.98#
c1# .090 danw == 13.76#

Sorry man 
Gonna need waaaay more than a 90 on this!

Still not convinced about straight scale 9's but this one would do the job for Eb standard personally


----------



## Eclipse (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## mnemonic (Jan 23, 2014)

stuglue said:


> just realised i bet they don't release a lefty version



Given Schecter's track record of making a lefty version of everything, I wouldn't be surprised if there is one. That being said, I think 9's will have a much more limited appeal than 8's have enjoyed. Atleast for now. They'll probably test the waters first to see if they actually want to commit any more money to the idea of a 9 string. 

I would love to have a week or two with one, to see if I could get an intelligible sound out of one, or be creative at all with it. I didn't think I'd like the low F# of an 8 string as much as I do. I don't think I'd touch one at less than 30" scale though. I think 27" is just barely long enough for F#, so only one inch more for 5 semitones lower just doesn't jive with me.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 23, 2014)

Zado said:


> there's also the (very) expensive version



WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT!
GOD, GIVE ME MONEY! O.O


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Jan 23, 2014)

^Intriguing.At first,it seemed you wanted nothing to do with a 9 string.Now you're salivating at their beautiful yet expensive model.Looks like it's around $4,000 from what I can tell...


----------



## Philligan (Jan 23, 2014)

Aww man, I thought it was a 30" scale.


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2014)

tristanroyster said:


>



Course you D'Alema!


I'm buying any diamond schecter with that trans grey finish btw


----------



## stuglue (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Dethyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I dont even want to think about how thick that neck is. Pass...


----------



## somn (Jan 24, 2014)

At what point does it taper towards the headstock? It looks like a rectangle and Judging by the guys attitude towards it it sounds to me like they only made it just to make it as if to say hey looks one more string it's more than 8
so yeah I lost interest on the Schecter 9 the Ibanez 9 looks better neck wise.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 24, 2014)

Dethyr said:


> I dont even want to think about how thick that neck is. Pass...



20mm - 22mm?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 24, 2014)

somn said:


> At what point does it taper towards the headstock? It looks like a rectangle and Judging by the guys attitude towards it it sounds to me like they only made it just to make it as if to say hey looks one more string it's more than 8
> so yeah I lost interest on the Schecter 9 the Ibanez 9 looks better neck wise.



I think they both are just trying to cash in on the kids these days who want more and more AND MORE strings. They just make them to say "hey, we made an 8 +1, who wants?" Both companies are doing the typical marketplace struggle of trying to 1-up each other and keep up with their competition. But this just may get ridiculous in another year or two.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyway, I'm just gonna shut up and go back to playing my 8. I'm more than content with it (as opposed to a 9, which I have no need for since I tune UP and I'm not a "chugster".)

Anyone want to join me?


----------



## somn (Jan 24, 2014)

that Schecter neck it looks way to rectangular for me for a 9 string guitar and though the specs say it's a bolt on neck the picture looks like its a normal joint and it makes me wonder what the real specs of the instrument are really. 
I'm kinda have mixed feelings about the idea of a massed produced 9 string mainly it seems like a joke even to the guy on the Schecter vid but as a ERG player I think "cool more options I guess" but I can't quite put my hand on it on why it feels off maybe I'm putting to much to it.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm kinda pissed that they are making this a standard Hellraiser (probably to cut costs of risk right now since other models cost a bit more money and they have no idea how this will sell as of yet).

If this was a new Hellraiser Hybrid, I'd be all over it. Dat carbon-fiber binding doh!!!


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 25, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I'm kinda pissed that they are making this a standard Hellraiser (probably to cut costs of risk right now since other models cost a bit more money and they have no idea how this will sell as of yet).



I'm thinking they chose the standard Hellraiser series because of the EMG 909s. The Banshee series might have been too new to introduce something like this. Every other series has Duncans and EMG 57/66s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2014)

The Hellraiser is pretty much their "experimental" line, from what I can tell. They did some pretty funky things with their limited edition Hellraisers, such as a C-7 with a Sustainiac and a C-8 with a Floyd Rose.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 25, 2014)

8StringX said:


> I'm thinking they chose the standard Hellraiser series because of the EMG 909s. The Banshee series might have been too new to introduce something like this. Every other series has Duncans and EMG 57/66s.



So then why not just make a SLS, ATX, or Hellraiser Hybrid with the EMG 909s since they are the only options at the moment for Schecter? Are the pickups REALLY that big of a deal in regard to uniformity across the line?



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Hellraiser is pretty much their "experimental" line, from what I can tell. They did some pretty funky things with their limited edition Hellraisers, such as a C-7 with a Sustainiac and a C-8 with a Floyd Rose.



That what I was saying. They don't know if this will sell well or not in the marketplace, so they are making this for experimental purposes right now. And then they can choose what options to do, where to go spec-wise, etc. Fine tuning.


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 25, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Hellraiser is pretty much their "experimental" line, from what I can tell. They did some pretty funky things with their limited edition Hellraisers, such as a C-7 with a Sustainiac and a C-8 with a Floyd Rose.



Yeah, there's that too. I believe this is also a limited edition. Hopefully they sell enough to justify making one in another series.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2014)

If they do like they seem to do last year and one-up Ibanez, I'd say they could try and release either a Banshee-9 or Hellraiser Hybrid 9-string with either a 30'' scale or 27/28'' - 30'' fan.


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 25, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> So then why not just make a SLS, ATX, or Hellraiser Hybrid with the EMG 909s since they are the only options at the moment for Schecter? Are the pickups REALLY that big of a deal in regard to uniformity across the line?



Well, the pickups are usually a big part of each series. It just makes more sense to release this in the Hellraiser series that has EMG 81/85s and their variants.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 25, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If they do like they seem to do last year and one-up Ibanez, I'd say they could try and release either a Banshee-9 or Hellraiser Hybrid 9-string with either a 30'' scale or 27/28'' - 30'' fan.



And WE will be the ones who have caused it......think about it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2014)

Well we most likely were the reason why a lot of the awesome Schecter stuff was released this year.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 26, 2014)

stuglue said:


>




"We were asked, why a 9-string? And it's just... because."

Exactly. Could've stopped there.

And  @ the shitty rock intro.


----------



## crg123 (Jan 27, 2014)

^ haha that intro is so awful.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2014)

So, the price isn't actually that bad... $999 street. $200 more than the Ibanez RG9.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Jan 27, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well we most likely were the reason why a lot of the awesome Schecter stuff was released this year.


----------



## allthatjazz (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm honestly really happy about this, even enough to look past the fret inlays. But the reason I want a 9 string is to have an 8 string with a high a, and I don't know if I could do that on this, what with the 28 inch scale and all.


----------



## vansinn (Jan 28, 2014)

I haven't seen info on tuners on the C9. The Schecter vid says they're fitting a 092 on the low string, but is this a tapered string or a stock on a bigger-bore shaft?

The C9 is absolutely cool for audience awareness and expanding the market; I just don't understand why on Earth Schecter won't do a multiscaled thingy.. 
(and I think the neck width and body shape don't really match too well)


----------



## trem licking (Jan 28, 2014)

i would venture to say multi-scale is too niche for a market that's already niched out being 9 strings and all... at least that would be my guess. i'm all for every option in the book being available from 9+ strings and 5" fans and whatever else, but it seems companies are cautious and step very slowly into these deep waters. who knows, whenever they do decide to offer multi-scale it could take off but i'm guessing a lot of people would be afraid of it. all that being said, straight scale works fine for 9 strings (my opinion obviously). i would say straight scale would be feasible with 10 strings tuned to G#0 too as long as the bridge has MASSIVE intonation travel as well as the ability to accommodate a huge string.


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 28, 2014)

Schecter Hellraiser C-9

It looks like they updated the page for the C-9. They corrected the construction specs and added more pictures and the price. Hopefully the maple neck is not another error.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 28, 2014)

8StringX said:


> Schecter Hellraiser C-9
> 
> It looks like they updated the page for the C-9. They corrected the construction specs and added more pictures and the price. Hopefully the maple neck is not another error.



Usually they are all mahogany for the Hellraisers, ATX, SLS, etc. Only the Loomis models, Damiens, and other bolt-on have maple necks from what I recall.

So, the neck might still be a fluke on the site. I'm not willing to bet it's mahogany like the other Hellraisers though since all the new 2014 models appear to have maple necks now.

Something that SHOCKS me though...the price of the Hellraiser C-9 is the same as the price of the Hybrid C-1 FR and the Hybrid C-7. Like WTF?...


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 29, 2014)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Usually they are all mahogany for the Hellraisers, ATX, SLS, etc. Only the Loomis models, Damiens, and other bolt-on have maple necks from what I recall.
> 
> So, the neck might still be a fluke on the site. I'm not willing to bet it's mahogany like the other Hellraisers though since all the new 2014 models appear to have maple necks now.
> 
> Something that SHOCKS me though...the price of the Hellraiser C-9 is the same as the price of the Hybrid C-1 FR and the Hybrid C-7. Like WTF?...



I'm hoping the maple neck is real. Personally, I think the brighter tone of maple would be really beneficial for the low c# string. 

As for the Hellraiser Hybrids, I think the covered EMGs make them a bit more expensive.


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 29, 2014)

Does anyone know when these will be shipping? I got the feeling that they cut it close for NAMM, so I was thinking we might have to wait a while.

Also, is anyone else seriously considering purchasing one? I've been interested in going beyond 8-strings for a while and I'm trying to decide between this, the Ibanez RG9, or waiting until the Agile custom shop reopens to order a fan fretted 10-string.


----------



## somn (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's a video enjoy

[NAMM] Schecter Hellraiser C-9 - 9-string guitar - YouTube


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 29, 2014)

somn said:


> Here's a video enjoy
> 
> [NAMM] Schecter Hellraiser C-9 - 9-string guitar - YouTube



Well, I guess that answers the question about the maple neck.

And, say what you will about his playing, he used the entire instrument.


----------



## NickVicious24 (Jan 29, 2014)

hmm dunno 'bout the 9 stringers.. Is there any practical use for the extra low string


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2014)

People will find a use.


----------



## stuglue (Jan 29, 2014)

From watching that video its convinced me that for my personal taste 8 strings is enough.
When you listen to him do that run down a pentatonic shape it sounds ok right to a certain point. Low F# is definitely as far as i'd go


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 29, 2014)

well, it looks much less unwildly in a video of someone playing it than it does in a picture of it hung on the wall. 

I can't see myself going down that low, but it would be nice to see a demo with better tone. It was muddy and shitty sounding even on the higher strings in that video.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jan 29, 2014)

Would be nice to hear a demo recorded on something other than a potato. 

The audio quality in that clip was wretched.


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 29, 2014)

I think if the demand is there they'll just keep adding more strings, "because we can". What kind of reasoning is that?

I'd like to see a little more re-engineering happening on the instrument besides making the scale longer and slapping on more strings. The size of the scale and width of the neck, I feel, over time could increase RSI's in the hands/wrists. I guess because I'm old I think of my longevity as a player while maintaining as high a level of technique that I can. What I'm seeing here is making a buck off a trend. Not that there is anything inherently wrong with capitalism but at the expense of my hands? Nope I'll pass until I see a fan and a more ergonomic neck design. 

I also have this sinking feeling that just like any other trend the ERG will reach critical mass and the "cool new" music will have 3 string guitars.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 29, 2014)

Finally, a mainstream demo of an ERG that uses all of the strings. The only downside is that it sounds like a wet fart on the lowest notes.


----------



## somn (Jan 30, 2014)

10 string talk towards the end of the video

NAMM 2014 Ibanez RG9 and RG90BKPISH 9-String Guitars - YouTube


----------



## Zado (Jun 24, 2014)

Nekrobump for some reason







Satin reason


----------



## MethDetal (Jun 24, 2014)

looks way better than the rg9 IMO, but also IMO any 9 string that is not a multiscale is ridiculous.


----------



## Zhysick (Jun 25, 2014)

MethDetal said:


> looks way better than the rg9 IMO, but also IMO any 9 string that is not a multiscale is ridiculous.



Unless you are looking for a "3rd tuning" or something with shorter intervals... 

Looks NICE in black satin... But I still think the RG9 is better (price and pickups... well, standard passive route... pickups could be bad but more easy to change) so...

Waiting for a SLS or Hybrid C9... or Banshee 9 multiscale


----------



## Metal Mortician (Jun 29, 2014)

Damn. 9 string schecter would be fun to try out. Just not sure if I could ever make one my 'go to' guitar.


----------



## stuglue (Jul 12, 2014)

Well the dust has settled and ibanez and Schecter are both out in the shops. From what I've seen here, everyone is plumping for the ibanez, haven't any NGD SCHECTER 9 threads


----------



## MethDetal (Jul 12, 2014)

it may be because of the $200 price gap?


----------



## hiroprotagonist (Jul 15, 2014)

MethDetal said:


> it may be because of the $200 price gap?



Or the fact that these don't look out of place at a Nickleback show?


----------



## stuglue (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone got one of these yet?


----------



## StevenC (Jul 29, 2014)

stuglue said:


> Anyone got one of these yet?



My local Schecter dealer is getting one on the next few weeks, and I'll let you know.


----------



## Gordan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello, Metalheads



Here is Our mighty Schecter Hellraiser C9 9-String Guitar in Action ! Watch out for our new morbid & dark Video/short movie 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKHUFptxF1c


Please write some comments on YouTube, thanx a lot, Greetings from Slovenia !


----------

